# The versatile LunaSol 27.



## KeyGrip (Jan 28, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get in on a passaround of the McGizmo LunaSol 27, so I thought I'd share some pictures showing off it's versatility and how "at home" it is in various contexts and uses: as part of a flashlight collection, as a normal EDC, as a classy dress light, as a serious work tool, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## datiLED (Jan 28, 2008)

Agreed. The LunaSol27 is one sweet light.

My time with it was too short. But, I got to see it in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Jan 28, 2008)

datiLED said:


> Agreed. The LunaSol27 is one sweet light.
> 
> My time with it was too short. But, I got to see it in person! :thumbsup:



Well we all have YOU to thank for coming up with the idea of a McGizmo passaround in the first place! :thumbsup:

KeyGrip - great pics! :twothumbs You got some cool gear too! :naughty:


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for the pics!:thumbsup: The LunaSol is simply an amazing Illumination tool! I hope the Passaround remains smooth!

Mayo


----------



## jch79 (Jan 28, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> I hope the Passaround remains smooth!



With the goofball they got runnin' it, I hope so too! :tinfoil:


----------



## Cuso (Mar 27, 2008)

This is truly the light of lights...:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (Mar 28, 2008)

Third only to the PH50 and Mac Mini-HID


----------



## acourvil (Mar 28, 2008)

Very cool

Side question: what damascus is that on the William henry?


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 28, 2008)

Guys thanks for the photos!


----------

